# Hampton H25 vs Jotul GF 300DV Allagash



## norwega (Mar 18, 2009)

Adavantages of Jotul vs Hampton?
Stove will be in lower floor of a split, approx 600sf, stairway is open to upper floor.  We don't use the downstairs much now because it's often 10 degrees colder, so low 60's at best.  The gas stove will be used primarily in the evenings.  

I like the cleaner look of the Hampton, w/o the decorative glass grill, but have heard that Jotul is a wonderful stove.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## trafick (Mar 18, 2009)

The only thing that I can say is that we are VERY happy with our Jotul.  I have NO experience with the Hampton but I'm sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 18, 2009)

Price is about the same for either unit, as is the BTU rating.
My own personal opinion - FWIW - is to choose the Jotul.
We sell BOTH units & if I've sold THREE H25s in the last three years
I'd be surprised.
I'll bet I've sold 15 of the Jotul Allagash units over that same timeframe.
As far as working on them - from a former service tech standpoint - I prefer the Jotul units,
hands down...


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Norwega,
 I would say lean to the Jotul Stove but also check out the ratings on this site,(for what they are worth to you). Jotul produces a very fine stove and has been in the business for quite some time. And they do stand behind their products. If they have a production problem, they will correct it on the assembly line instead of letting them continue to roll off the assembly line uncorrected for the the consumer to suffer with.
 The only thing that will be a problem from your description of your home is the open staircase. This will probably act as a chimney and most of your basement heat will be drawn to the upper floor no matter what stove you chose.
 I would definitely go to the biggest BTU Stove you can afford. With the Jotul they have a 50% turn down rate so I don't think overheating will be a problem especially if its put on a remote thermostat.

GOOD LUCK!
John


----------



## norwega (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks much for everyone's responses.  We'll go with the Jotul.  
John, heating the upstairs is not a problem, as that's where we spend most of our time.  our furnace is also gas. 
I'll look into the different sizes before purchasing.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 19, 2009)

Good Luck Norwega, and ENJOY your new stove purchase. I don't think you can go wrong with a Jotul Stove.

John


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Again Norwega,
 I did some research on Hampton Products and they are indeed another fine product as is the The Jotul Stove.
 I wouldn't necessarly base my fianl opinion on the qulaity of a product solely on how many units of said product a dealer sells.
 Remember a dealer will usually "Push" or promote a product that generally he makes a greater commission on from the manufacturer.
 I believe this is called a "Wider Profit Margin" from the manufacturer to the dealer.
 Take time, and do your research carefully, listen to what your local dealer has to offer in terms of information but in the end you have to use your own judgement.
 I had a dealer tell me when I was purchasing my Jotul Stove that stoves, fireplaces, and isnerts, that the remote controls that can change the flame height and blower speed use much greater amounts of gas than the remotes and units that don't have this feature.
 This I found out from other dealers and service technicians is Definitely Not True.
 This advice came from a very prominent dealer in my local area!
 Here is a link to Hamptons Website if you haven't already visited it.  http://www.hampton-fire.com/

Once Again, Good Luck,
John


----------



## Inside Guy (Apr 1, 2009)

i keep positve.  I guess I don't pay attention to Morgan stanleys stock rating, considering they've take billions in bail out money!

I know some of us on this forum despise hht, but make no doubt, they pioneered the hearth industry and continue to lead the industry throughout this recession!


----------



## Fire Bug (Apr 1, 2009)

Inside Guy said:
			
		

> i keep positve.  I guess I don't pay attention to Morgan stanleys stock rating, considering they've take billions in bail out money!
> 
> I know some of us on this forum despise hht, but make no doubt, they pioneered the hearth industry and continue to lead the industry throughout this recession!



Ditto & Ditto!


----------

